# a/lhe fez perguntar



## gvergara

Olá:

Gostaria de saber qual pronome se emprega na estrutura _fazer + verbo + objeto directo do verbo (Ela sabia que lhe convinha mais calar-se; contudo, a intuição dela *lhe/a* fez perguntar coisas que não devia_). 

Obrigado pela ajuda,
Gonçalo


----------



## Vanda

... a fez perguntar (transitivo direto). Fazer alguém perguntar alguma coisa... 


> 6. Dizer, proferir, expressar [*td*. : Ela fez _que não com a cabeça_
> Read more: http://www.aulete.com.br/fazer#ixzz3E33Tt3LC
> ​





> Verbos transitivos diretos são os que exigem como complemento um termo não preposicionado (_fazer algo, comprar algo, saber algo, estimular algo, fomentar algo, ilustrar algo _etc.); verbos transitivos indiretos têm como complemento um termo preposicionado (_pertencer a algo, gostar de algo, conversar com alguém_ etc.).
> 
> Os transitivos diretos sempre têm seu complemento permutável por uma forma átona _(fazê-lo, comprá-lo, sabê-lo, estimulá-lo, fomentá-lo, ilustrá-lo_  etc.), o que nem sempre ocorre com os indiretos. O complemento indireto  substituível por “lhe” é o que se inicia pelo “a” (a ele = lhe, a eles =  lhes), como ocorre com _pertencer-lhe_.


 fonte


----------



## gvergara

Sim, mas o objeto direto de perguntar é _coisas que não devia_. Pergunto isto porque em espanhol acho que temos a tendência a empregar _le _(_lhe_) (conquanto seja possível sim usar _lo(s), las(s) _(_o(s), a(s)_), enquanto em francês, em presência de um objeto direto dependente do infinitivo, é obrigatório empregar o pronome indireto _lui _(_lhe_)


----------



## Vanda

Mas o verbo em questão é fazer e não perguntar.


----------



## gvergara

Me deixa mudar a pergunta, por favor. Qual seria o pronome apropriado nestes casos?

1) The woman made the boy drink all his milk.==> A mulher *lhe/o* fez tomar todo o seu leite.
2) He let her ask a lot of questions.==> Ele *lhe/a* deixou fazer muitas perguntas.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal é '_lhe_': '_a intuição dela fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia'_.


----------



## Vanda

Ainda: o fez, fê-lo (por mais escabroso que pareça). Aquele famoso caso do 'fi-lo porque qui-lo''.


> O clítico deve vir depois do verbo (próclise) quando não é atraído por  nenhum destes elementos. Essa é, por assim dizer, a posição não-marcada  do clítico, aquela que existe por defeito:
> – *Fi-lo* com a melhor das boas vontades
> – Sim, fiz-te mal, mas *fi-lo* sem pensar
> – Ao estudar muito, *fi-lo* com o intuito de passar no exame





> Anos mais tarde, ele negou que a tivesse pronunciado,                pois, professor de português que era, não teria cometido                um erro de colocação pronominal.
> Sim, pois o correto seria: *"Fi-lo                porque o quis"*. De acordo com a gramática,                a conjunção subordinativa *"porque"*                atrai o pronome oblíquo átono *"o"*.
> Trata-se de um dos casos de *próclise*                (ocorrência em que o pronome oblíquo antecede o verbo).
> Quanto à análise do período, lá vai:
> {Fê-lo}: oração principal.


 fonte


----------



## gvergara

Obrigado. Não esperava a opção fê-lo. Seria possível então dizer: _Ela fê-lo cantar_?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, mas digo que aqui dificilmente o escreveríamos. Optaríamos por: Ela o fez cantar.


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal é '_lhe_': '_a intuição dela fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia'_.



Não sabia que "fazer" era verbo transitivo indireto em Portugal...


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> Não sabia que "fazer" era verbo transitivo indireto em Portugal...



Como é que vocês diriam? O verbo fazer não admite conjugação pronominal no Brasil? Admirar-me-ia se não admitisse, tantas as situações em que o verbo é pronominal.


----------



## Alandria

Carfer said:


> Como é que vocês diriam? O verbo fazer não admite conjugação pronominal no Brasil? Admirar-me-ia se não admitisse, tantas as situações em que o verbo é pronominal.



"Fazer (mal) a alguém", só me lembro desse exemplo por hora. 
Mas no caso que você escreveu logo acima: '_a intuição dela fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia'. _Por que você estreveu "lhe"?


----------



## anaczz

Usamos lhe quando a frase indica fazer algo *para/a alguém*
Fez-lhe o almoço.
Fez-lhe o favor de comprar flores.
Fez-lhe muitas perguntas.


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal é '_lhe_': '_a intuição dela fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia'_.



Na realidade: a sua intuição.

Para mim tanto me faz usar a ou lhe, ambas as frases me parecem correctas:

A sua intuição fê-la perguntar coisas que não devia.
A sua intuição fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia.


----------



## Carfer

Alandria said:


> "Fazer (mal) a alguém", só me lembro desse exemplo por hora.
> Mas no caso que você escreveu logo acima: '_a intuição dela fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia'. _Por que você estreveu "lhe"?



Porque o sentido é o de levar alguém (ou até mesmo obrigar) a fazer, perceber, sentir ele próprio alguma coisa: '_fez-lhe perguntar_' ( http://books.google.pt/books?id=r3e...AEwBDgK#v=onepage&q=fez-lhe perguntar&f=false), '_fez-lhe pensar_', _'fez-me dizer' (_http://books.google.pt/books?id=Im-...AEwAjgK#v=onepage&q=fez-lhe perguntar&f=false), '_fez-me chorar', 'fez-me rir', 'fez-me confessar', 'fez-lhe ver' ('_O chefe de Estado *fez*-*lhe ver* que toda a construção do futuro se alicerça na ruptura, não raro dolorosa, com o que nos ampara, e provou-lhe como ele próprio... http://books.google.pt/books?id=KFLX1bNmp-QC&pg=PA119&lpg=PA119&dq=fez-lhe+ver&source=bl&ots=YlfhojFFcN&sig=bU61pzh-VDtAV1iDcJ2fECU_wmc&hl=pt-PT&sa=X&ei=-VEgVJTVEsLdatD9gNAN&ved=0CEEQ6AEwBzgK#v=onepage&q=fez-lhe%20ver&f=false)
É um pouco como o espanhol '_comerse_'. No fim de contas, a pessoa não se come a si própria, mas o verbo nem por isso deixa de ser conjugado pronominalmente.


----------



## Vanda

É tanto pronominal quanto trans. direto e indireto, transbojetivo, trans. ind., trans. circunstancial, intransitivo, na verdade, ele pertence a todas categorias. (vice Aurélio).


----------



## Carfer

xiskxisk said:


> Na realidade: a sua intuição.
> 
> Para mim tanto me faz usar a ou lhe, ambas as frases me parecem correctas:
> 
> A sua intuição fê-la perguntar coisas que não devia.
> A sua intuição fez-lhe perguntar coisas que não devia.



Muito bem, admito que a outra maneira também se usa. Contudo, pensando melhor, ela levanta-me um problema de outra ordem que não a do uso. Se  dissermos '_A sua intuição fê-la perguntar coisas que não devia_', o verbo tem, aparentemente, dois objectos directos: '_-(l)a_' e _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto directo real, a entidade sobra a qual recai a acção de _'fazer perguntar_' (o quê?), é, obviamente, _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto indirecto, a entidade sobre a qual recai a acção (fez perguntar a quem?), será "ela, a pessoa". Ora o pronome pessoal da terceira pessoa na forma de complemento indirecto é '_lhe_', não '_a_'. Porquê então usar a forma de complemento directo do pronome quando a sua função não é essa? É correcto dizer '_fê-la_' neste caso?
Como toda a ente que me costuma ver por aqui sabe, eu sempre disse que qualquer opinião que dê em matéria de gramática é sob reserva de que não tenho nenhuma competência específica na matéria nem sou particularmente atreito às subtilezas gramaticais. Nesse sentido, xiskxisk, ao jogar com a frase proposta pelo Gonzalo, tem razão quando sublinha que foi a minha intuição que me levou a responder. É certo e ela vale o que vale, que não é muito. A intuição, contudo, às vezes tem outras coisas por detrás, _e.g._ e no caso vertente a suspeita de que _'fê-la_' pode ser um erro, mesmo que legitimado pelo uso. Que dizem?


----------



## gvergara

Carfer said:


> Muito bem, admito que a outra maneira também se usa. Contudo, pensando melhor, ela levanta-me um problema de outra ordem que não a do uso. Se  dissermos '_A sua intuição fê-la perguntar coisas que não devia_', o verbo tem, aparentemente, dois objectos directos: '_-(l)a_' e _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto directo real, a entidade sobra a qual recai a acção de _'fazer perguntar_' (o quê?), é, obviamente, _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto indirecto, a entidade sobre a qual recai a acção (fez perguntar a quem?), será "ela, a pessoa". Ora o pronome pessoal da terceira pessoa na forma de complemento indirecto é '_lhe_', não '_a_'.


Essa era minha dúvida, precisamente (a presença de dois objetos diretos). Em francês, como disse, essa é a lógica (se o verbo "principal" já tiver um complemento direto, então necessáriamente se tem de empregar o objeto indireto. _Je *l'*ai fait sortir. _versus _Je *lui *ai fait sortir le chien.)_ No entanto, esta regra está mais para um capricho, visto que outro verbo muito comum, _laisser + Infinitivo_ (_deixar_), não segue a misma lógica (_Je *l*'ai laissé sortir le chien_), assim como verbos de percepção seguidos de um infinitivo (como _entendre + Infinitivo_ (_ouvir_)) De fato, neste último caso, numa oração como _Le chanteur, je l'ai entendu chanter hier _(_O cantor, eu o ouvi cantar ontem_), a gramática reconhece que o sujeito do verbo principal (cantor é o sujeito de cantar) é, por sua vez, o complemento  direto de ouvir. Isso, em francês. Em resumo, talvez este uso em português seja também meio caprichoso.


----------



## xiskxisk

Carfer said:


> Muito bem, admito que a outra maneira também se usa. Contudo, pensando melhor, ela levanta-me um problema de outra ordem que não a do uso. Se  dissermos '_A sua intuição fê-la perguntar coisas que não devia_', o verbo tem, aparentemente, dois objectos directos: '_-(l)a_' e _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto directo real, a entidade sobra a qual recai a acção de _'fazer perguntar_' (o quê?), é, obviamente, _'coisas que não devia_'. O objecto indirecto, a entidade sobre a qual recai a acção (fez perguntar a quem?), será "ela, a pessoa". Ora o pronome pessoal da terceira pessoa na forma de complemento indirecto é '_lhe_', não '_a_'. Porquê então usar a forma de complemento directo do pronome quando a sua função não é essa? É correcto dizer '_fê-la_' neste caso?
> Como toda a ente que me costuma ver por aqui sabe, eu sempre disse que qualquer opinião que dê em matéria de gramática é sob reserva de que não tenho nenhuma competência específica na matéria nem sou particularmente atreito às subtilezas gramaticais. Nesse sentido, xiskxisk, ao jogar com a frase proposta pelo Gonzalo, tem razão quando sublinha que foi a minha intuição que me levou a responder. É certo e ela vale o que vale, que não é muito. A intuição, contudo, às vezes tem outras coisas por detrás, _e.g._ e no caso vertente a suspeita de que _'fê-la_' pode ser um erro, mesmo que legitimado pelo uso. Que dizem?



A intuição fê-la perguntar coisas -> A intuição fez a Ana perguntar coisas -> A intuição fez com que a Ana perguntasse coisas.
A intuição fê-lhe perguntar coisas -> A intuição fez à Ana, perguntar coisas -> A intuição fez com que a Ana perguntasse coisas.

Fez - a ela.
Perguntar - coisas.


----------



## Nino83

gvergara said:


> Gostaria de saber qual pronome se emprega na estrutura _fazer + verbo + objeto directo do verbo (Ela sabia que lhe convinha mais calar-se; contudo, a intuição dela *lhe/a* fez perguntar coisas que não devia_).



Olá gvergara. 
Houve uma outra discussão sobre isso. 
Parece que em português contemporâneo se usa, neste caso, o pronome no caso acusativo com "ver" e "ouvir" e, no Brasil, também com o verbo "fazer". Pelo contrário em Portugal usa-se também "faz-lhe", mas "vê-lhe fazer algo" e "ouve-lhe fazer algo" são quase arcaicas. 

Cumprimentos 

N.B. 

O facto é simples. Só estes verbos, nas línguas românicas contemporâneas, permitem uma subordinada infinitiva. Quando há dois complementos directos, tem que diferenciá-los. 
Portanto: "fez-lhe fazer algo" = "fez-lho fazer" (e no português não contemporâneo, também "viu-lhe fazer algo" = "viu-lho fazer" e "ouviu-lhe dizer algo" = "ouviu-lho dizer"). 

EDIT: 



gvergara said:


> No entanto, esta regra está mais para um capricho, visto que outro verbo muito comum, _laisser + Infinitivo_ (_deixar_), não segue a misma lógica



Também o verbo _laisser _segue a mesma regra. 
Veja esta página no forum English-French vocabulary.


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada pelas explicações. Sempre liguei o "lhe" à preposição "a". Pelo que vejo, pode-se usar como se fosse "com que".


----------

